# Rolle in der Softwareentwicklung



## Alibi086 (31. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von sagen, was genau es zu bedeuten hat, wenn eine Person bei einem Arbeitgeber eine bestimmte Rolle im Rahmen der Softareentwicklung einnehmen soll!?

Also was genau ist hier mit dem Begriff Rolle konkret gemeint?

Grüße
Felix


----------



## Marcinek (31. Jan 2012)

Systematische Softwareentwicklung - Rollen

Die sollten echt mal Google fixen. Unfassbar. Schon den ganzen Tag kaputt!


----------



## Fab1 (31. Jan 2012)

Das diese Person nur für einen bestimmten teil der Anwendung zuständig ist. Was das konkret ist musst du beim Arbeitgeber nachfragen dass kann dir hier keiner sagen.
Schau mal hier:
Softwaretechnik ? Wikipedia

und dann Teilgebiete denke sowas ist damit gemeint.


----------



## Landei (31. Jan 2012)

Was mit "Rolle" gemeint ist, kann dir nur der Arbeitgeber sagen:

- Oft gibt es eine funktionale Aufteilung, also z.B. Frontend (Clients, Web-Oberfläche,...) vs. Backend (Application Server, Business-Modell, DB-Anbindung...)
- Es kann eine prozessorientierte Aufteilung geben: Projekt-Entwickler vs. Bug-Fixer vs Tester/QA
- Es kann auch eine hierarchische Rollenverteilung geben: Architekten/Designer vs Senior Programmer vs Code Monkey

Im richtigen Leben ist das alles meist mit mehr oder weniger Gewichtung miteinander vermixt


----------

